# monson sig...



## TapOut101 (Oct 11, 2006)

i just made another new one for Jeff Monson, its a little big for a sig... but it came out ok, what do you think.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Simple but extremely neat. Very good.


----------



## thetotalpackage (Oct 15, 2006)

not bad, nothing too stand out here, but it is extremely neat


----------

